# Shopmaster Scroll Saw Vintage



## Neco (Nov 19, 2010)

Hi Folks, I was given a scroll saw from the 50s-60s? An older Shop Master made in Minneapolis Mn. This is my first scroll saw. I can't figure out how to get the blade on correctly. I'll provide a photo if necessary. Can you help?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Photos would definitely go a long way in helping you out.


----------



## Boss O' The Shop (Mar 21, 2012)

Here is a link to an Operating and Instruction Manual for a Shopmaster 15 inch Tilting table Jig Saw: 

http://vintagemachinery.org/pubs/detail.aspx?id=3651

It may be of some help.


----------

